# Speedotron M11's and Modifiers



## kdthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi ... I've been thinking about getting a couple of Brown Line M11 heads (which I should have bought with the original kit, but got M90's) as they seem to be better suited to taking speedo modifiers, as well as many other brands, using speedrings.

So ... supposing I buy these. Now comes a choice for, say a 60" octabox. I've been looking at inexpensive Fotodiox:
Pro Studio Solutions EZ-Pro 60 Octagon Softbox with Speedring for Bayonet Mountable Strobe Flash and Monolights - Studio at about $99 (I think speedring is included)

and higher-end:
Westcott 5 Pro Signature Octabank - Octabank - Softboxes - Light Modifiers at about $300 + $50 speedring

I suspect that I'm probably going to get what I pay for, and often I've found cheap is usually expensive. I'd like to hear thoughts about how these (and other brands) stack up, how well they fold up & travel to location, ease of use, etc.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep... M11 heads are the way to go in Brownline!  I can't comment on the first one, but I have a number of Wescott modifiers including "Big Mama" (nickname shamelessly borrowed from Zack Arias) my 60" square SB which I love.  Both build and light quality is excellent.  If  you're going to be travelling/moving around, etc, etc, I would definitely spend the extra for the quality.


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Yep... M11 heads are the way to go in Brownline!  I can't comment on the first one, but I have a number of Wescott modifiers including "Big Mama" (nickname shamelessly borrowed from Zack Arias) my 60" square SB which I love.  Both build and light quality is excellent.  If  you're going to be travelling/moving around, etc, etc, I would definitely spend the extra for the quality.



I kind of suspected this ... also considering Profoto modifiers (because who knows I may use monolights at some point, and I feel like I've heard the best reports about PF). But with PF, those speedrings are $128 each ... holy smokes


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't forget, Speedo makes the Force 10 monolights.  Well made, simple, and a whole letter better priced that PF!


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Don't forget, Speedo makes the Force 10 monolights.  Well made, simple, and a whole letter better priced that PF!



Aren't those discontinued?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2015)

Hadn't looked to be honest, but they're all over eBay.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been using M11's since 1986...they use the so-called* Speedotron Universal Mount* (the simple, two-lug system), which the Black Line lights also use, so there are a LOT of speed rings available, even used ones, for $20 to $69, depending. I dunno...some of the made in China modifiers are really, pretty good these days. I say for $99 with the _rotating_ speed ring, it would be hard to go wrong with that MIC octa.

About a year ago, I saw a YouTube video comparing a very expensive box vs a made in China $100 box of the same size...the results were indistinguishable. Virtually no real differences of any consequence. I think that there's a balancing point between buying low-cost MIC stuff and having a spare, or a third unit, as opposed to buying the big, name-brand stuff (which might very well also be MIC...) with its $128 speed ring...I mean...you could have one unit and a single speed ring for $500...or FIVE identical boxes AND five speed rings for the same money.

But the real reason to buy a couple M11 lights is for the 7 inch and 11.5 inch reflectors, and the grid sets, and the Speedotron mylar diffusers for those, as well as the barn door set for the 11.5 inch reflector.

BTW, older, used Chimera non-rotating speed rings are very solid, and very affordable. As soon as May and June weddings taper off, e-Bay will be flooded with used Speedotron gear...it is every summer!


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, it seems worth it to gamble $100 and see if the MIC boxes will do the job. If it does, yay ... My money will go a lot further. If not, meh ... Lesson learned and I can use the thing for table shots and sit-n-grins.

OK, it's decided ... next major purchase will be a M11 head and the MIC 60" octo above.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2015)

I would very strongly consider adding the eggcrate, as a way to better control the light output.


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 10, 2015)

They're on the way! Actually got a 70" octo for $69 ... what the hell, we'll see what happens  Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2015)

I expect to see some tests posted!


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 10, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I expect to see some tests posted!



I will! They might even be as good as the Booty Dish


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2015)

I just made and uploaded this short video regarding a Chimera speed ring that can be used on Brown Line M11, M90, and MW3u lights.





The speed ring is available for $42 here from B&H: Chimera Speed Ring for Speedotron 2350 B H Photo Video


----------

